# Amboyna Burl Shaving Brush



## eskimo (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, Anthony inspired me to build a shaving brush.  This brush has a 24mm Silvertip knot that I got from Anthony at The Golden Nib.  I wish I could remember where I got the Amboyna (I'd like to get a whole lot more).

Comments are welcome.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## areaman (Feb 10, 2009)

nice shaving brush. great looking blank too.


----------



## el_d (Feb 10, 2009)

really sweet brush...


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice work.  Look in the MVV forum for Nolan, I am sure he has plenty "more" of the Amboyna for sale.


----------



## ranchonodinero (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice job!


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 11, 2009)

Great Job on your brush!


----------



## fernhills (Feb 12, 2009)

Great job, i have fun making those, i just made 3 more last week. Two Amboyna Burl and one Black Cherry. I want to make one out of Alternate Ivory, but i am waiting to figure out how to make the Mach3 razor handle with it. Anthony sells the Mach3 heads at a good price but i don`t know where to get the fitting hardware.


----------



## Dan_F (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice!!! What finish do you use on these that will stand up to water?

Dan


----------



## coach (Feb 13, 2009)

Great choice of wood!  I need to turn one of these for my brother.  He uses one of those.


----------



## eskimo (Feb 13, 2009)

Dan_F said:


> Very nice!!! What finish do you use on these that will stand up to water?
> 
> Dan



Dan,

As the handle is close to final sanding, I will cover it with thin CA and allow it to absorb into the wood, then final sanding and finish with 5-6 coats of CA/BLO before micromesh & buffing.


----------



## eskimo (Feb 13, 2009)

fernhills said:


> Great job, i have fun making those, i just made 3 more last week. Two Amboyna Burl and one Black Cherry. I want to make one out of Alternate Ivory, but i am waiting to figure out how to make the Mach3 razor handle with it. Anthony sells the Mach3 heads at a good price but i don`t know where to get the fitting hardware.



Carl,

I had the same question about the Mach 3 and received the following information from RANCHNODINERO, who has a Mach 3 posted in this thread.

"Here is how I did it-if you have square stock, get it round. Once round, drill your hole for the allthread that is needed to hold the shaving head. I drilled mine about an inch deep. Now, here is the trick to getting the nice shape. Work on your curves and at the end with the hole I shaped it down and used the spindle gouge to part it-if that makes sense. Move the tail stock back in and use a live center with a 60 degree point and it goes into the hole, but not with too much pressure. You just want to support it. Work on the rest, sand, finish and part!"

Bob


----------



## bitshird (Feb 14, 2009)

eskimo said:


> Well, Anthony inspired me to build a shaving brush.  This brush has a 24mm Silvertip knot that I got from Anthony at The Golden Nib.  I wish I could remember where I got the Amboyna (I'd like to get a whole lot more).
> 
> Comments are welcome.
> 
> ...



I wish you could remember also, I am looking for a piece for the same purpose.


----------

